# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Νανάκια κότες

## padelis

Καλησπέρα σας και καλό χειμώνα,
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω,εάν οι κότες νάνοι ενδείκνυνται για εκτροφή στην ταράτσα.Συγκεκριμένα,θα ήθελα να αγοράσω ένα ζευγάρι πλην των ορτυκιών που θα πάρω.Είναι πολύ θορυβώδη πουλιά τα νανάκια;Επίσης πείτε μου,τι κατασκευή θα προτείνατε για τη διαμονή τους;




                                                                      Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## serafeim mak

Δεν είναι πολύ θορυβώδη πτηνά όπως οι φραγκόκοτες και οι γαλοπούλες. Ο μόνος θόρυβος που κάνουν είναι όταν το κοκκοράκι λαλάει και ίσως να ενοχλήσει κάποιοους γείτονες. Τα νανάκια εχουν όμως το εξής θετικό:κλωσσάνε με μεγάλη επιτυχία πολλές φορές το χρόνο μέχρι και 5. Το γνωρίζω καλά αυτό που σου λέω γιατί έχω εδώ και πολλά χρόνια νανάκια και έτσι συμπεριφέρονται. Είναι πραγματικά όμορφα πουλία. Πάρε ένα ζευγάρι και δεν θα μετανιώσεις!

----------

